# Before and after pictures of your kitty!



## MilkyVanilla (Oct 30, 2018)

What has your kitten become? :Joyful


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Love these threads.......
Here is Lucifer













And Daisy













And finally Roo


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't have any before and after photos of Bertie as he came to me as an adult (8 years old) but I do have these of my previous cat (Harrycat)


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

All of these kitties are gorgeous, but Oh my gosh @Animalfan , I think I just fell in love with Lucifer! What a sweet face!


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

Sam


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

Spike


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

All very cute kittens and beautiful adult cats. I also have to agree @Animalfan Lucifer is beautiful.

We adopted Holly when she was an adult, so we have no photos of her as a kitten, but I'm willing to bet she was adorable.


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

Sunshine























Both Spike and Sunshine went through several eye color changes before they settled on green. I think they were both over two years before they reached the final color. I thought that was a bit unusual. Does anyone know if it is?


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

That colour change is amazing, @weebeasties. Beautiful cats. The colour of the green eyes contrasting with the orange fur is lovely.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you @Jackie C and @weebeasties I think Lucifer is beautiful too but I'm a little biased, thankfully he doesn't live up to his name anymore


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

weebeasties said:


> Sam
> View attachment 400026
> View attachment 400028


I'm loving those humongous kitten ears


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

Korin from Newborn to now.


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

@Korin You have just posted the photo proof that every day of her life, Korin has been absolutely adorable!


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

weebeasties said:


> @Korin You have just posted the photo proof that every day of her life, Korin has been absolutely adorable!


Thank you, and I have enjoyed and loved to share her cuteness with you all.


----------



## TommyB (Dec 31, 2018)

Totty:

















Tubby:

















Phoebe:

















Pickles:


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

two of my cats were rescues as adults and two of them are purebreds I've had since kittenhood. the first two are drommie and tibby (maine coon and siberian) the third is the day we found moto to recent day. because there have been a lot of changes in him. we found him starving and in very rough shape behind a stripmall with a pet food store. notice how light he was. compared to the big fat dark cat he's become lol


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Barney


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

This is Little Cloud the day I brought her home, 14 years ago (not the clearest of pics as I had to take a photo of a photo on my mobile).









And this is Cloud now.


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@weebeasties did you ask your vet about the color change?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

weebeasties said:


> I think they were both over two years before they reached the final color. I thought that was a bit unusual. Does anyone know if it is?


Green eyes often take around 2 years to develop


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

thefiresidecat said:


> @weebeasties did you ask your vet about the color change?


No, it never occurred to me to ask the vet. It was just a slow, gradual change.


spotty cats said:


> Green eyes often take around 2 years to develop


Oh, thanks so much! I didn't know that.


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

I actually wonder if dantes eyes will turn green. oloking at pictures he has no green in his eyes last year but now around the pupil there is a shock of green.


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

thefiresidecat said:


> I actually wonder if dantes eyes will turn green. oloking at pictures he has no green in his eyes last year but now around the pupil there is a shock of green.


I've been trying to remember how the girls' eye color changed, but they are 10 years old now, so my memory isn't the best. I sort of think the whole iris changed over time. Our Sam got his green eyes at a very young age and I think his started as a green halo around the pupil that expanded outward. 
I'm curious what color Dante's eyes were up until now? I know at one point Sunshine and Spike had eyes that were kind of yellow-brown but eventually turned into this.


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

@weebeasties his eyes are a vivid yellow. and now developing a a green around the pupil. when his pupils are big you can't see it but in bright daylight you can. the vet said he was very young when we found him like just about a year so he's probably 2 now. dunno though, maybe it was always there and he just has a greenish hue around the pupil it's not really easy to see in the photos looking at pics I just took of him yesterday lol.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

The picture given to me by the rescue when I adopted Speedy - about seven years ago -








Her body was very light in color (as seen in the above photo) at adoption time, but darkened very quickly.


----------



## Animal Lover <3 (Jun 22, 2019)

This is Billy when we first got him and Billy now. He's still only 5 months old, but he's grown a lot!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Animal Lover <3 said:


> This is Billy when we first got him and Billy now. He's still only 5 months old, but he's grown a lot!
> View attachment 411932
> View attachment 411935


Billy is a beautiful Kitty with stunning features! Thanks for sharing these great photos.


----------



## Nok (Sep 10, 2019)

Wow Billy's colouring and markings are beautiful! And his paws look massive, super cute!


----------

